# act like you've done it before.



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

Josh and I saw this guy on the way back from the ranch yesterday. I asked Josh what he thought about it. He said that the guy should act like he's deer hunted before. I'm proud of my son for understanding at 14 why you should not do this.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

This one should get interesting...


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

There was a guy on I-10 with two bucks laying in the trailer gutted with Ice bags stuck inside of them. And they wonder why the meat doesn't taste all that good. Some people just have to show their kill, I guess.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I like seeing antlers sticking up out of a bed on the way home, but not the whole head.. really puts a damper on "responsible / respectful hunter".. I seen some yahoos do the same thing opening weekend in San Augustine...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

when i killed my buck a few years ago, i had some mesquite wood and 3 ice chest piled in the back, only way to get him (cape and head) in the truck bed was to tie him down....rushed home, but it is what it was.

don't know why, but that truck in the pic looks really familiar for some reason.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Those boys need to learn to let'em walk if they ever plan on shooting something like what they got stuck to their back window.


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

ACbob said:


> Those boys need to learn to let'em walk if they ever plan on shooting something like what they got stuck to their back window.


those are culls. I carry mine home strapped on the hood


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*They Thinking*

it is a way to prove their manhood


----------



## eguz (Jun 24, 2010)

This guy needs an ethics class


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

hey, thats my truck.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i don't deer hunt, never have. why is this bad?


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

First off I think that is illegal.

What I really like is the deer head decal on theback window. Did they get all three deer in that one cooler.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I can see that this is not exactly kosher and I wouldn't do it, but it is funny.


----------



## FISHUNTER (Dec 4, 2007)

I always stick my buck head up on top of the cooler when traveling back home. Whats the problem? I'm always just as interested and enjoying seeing others racks also on the way home. I don't understand what the problem is here? I don't cater to peta, and PC people.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> i don't deer hunt, never have. why is this bad?


1.'cause it'll give us hunters a bad name, 
(as if hunters and fishermen didn't already have a bad name - one deer head, or 3 deer heads in the back of truck ain't gonna change misconceptions.)
2. inflame the anti-hunters and give them a reason to try and get rid of our heritage and right to hunt.
(as if they needed a reason - if there were no deer heads in that truck, they'd just cut and paste 'em)
'cause we've gotten to the point of being ashamed of the fact that we hunt. Never mind the possibility that there was no room to hide these heads. I don't necessarily think they needed to be put up where they could be seen, but then again - I don't care either and it wouldn't bother me to see it on the road. anti-hunters be damned - they'll always find a reason to make you feel ashamed of your right to hunt and or fish.
won't be long and it'll be politically incorrect to hang those mounts on your walls, you might offend a non-hunter walking down the street.

Back in the 50's and 60's it wasn't uncommon at all to see a deer strapped across the back end of car headed from a ranch to the nearest town or processor (if you used one back then).

yeah, it's gotten "better" now that folks understand that you can literally "cook" a deer by strapping it to the trunk or hood of your car and it's not exactly sanitary to have the carcass exposed to the open air and the bugs, etc.


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

michaelbaranowski said:


> First off I think that is illegal.
> 
> What I really like is the deer head decal on theback window. Did they get all three deer in that one cooler.


Wht is this illegal????


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Personally I would never do it. ... Having horns visible is one thing, strapping them for display isn't the way I roll. To each his own...


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Poor taste maybe. I only see one tagged. I, as well, enjoy seeing antlers while I'm on the road.


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Would it be different if the heads were wrapped and only the horns were showing? Or would it be different the bucks were bigger. I don't agree with it because it sends a bad message to the non-hunters, but to "show off" in a respectful manner is ok. IMO


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

craig ellington said:


> I asked Josh what he thought about it. He said that the guy should act like he's deer hunted before.


Josh gets it. Those who don't never will.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Eventually you'll troll this guy up on this board ... wait for it ...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

looks good to me.... alotta meat and sausage right there...


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

I taped some huge mule deer horns to a y branch of mesquite once so it would look like a head, taped a plastic bag over the "head" so the horns were only sticking out, probably 40 inches and strapped them to a buddies bronco and we drove all the way to Houston with this monster on top. People were filming it and taking pictures. We were drinking beer the whole way home and laughing our butts off. Had to stop at a rest stop and people crowded around and posed for pics with it. Ha Ha ha told them we were huntin in mexico.


----------



## fischerkyle3113 (Jan 29, 2007)

About three yrs ago on I-10 I saw a a buck with a cigar in his mouth with a beer can next to him...laughed my butt off for 30 miles or so..wish I could find the pic


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

fischerkyle3113 said:


> About three yrs ago on I-10 I saw a a buck with a cigar in his mouth with a beer can next to him...laughed my butt off for 30 miles or so..wish I could find the pic


great idea.. maybe these people need to dress their deer up if they feel like showing them off.. so they won't get dissed on the internet by their "own kind"... sheesh... the pc crowd is rampant


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Culls!


----------



## STRORM (Mar 31, 2009)

I personally think the head,s should be wrapped and only the horns exposed, It is not illegal. But youd better have all your i's dotted and t's crossed , i know some game wardens look at this in a bad light and have actually stopped guys showing off their animals in this fashion.
But to each his own right..............


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

The guy was obviously proud of the deer he/they shot. What is so wrong with that? Is it because he did not cover the animals face with a trash bag? Seriously? 

Why even kill a buck if you do not plan on displaying the horns at some point? If you are meat hunting, kill a doe... they taste better. I personally enjoyed seeing all the horns on the way home yesterday. However, I was quite disappointed so many people "hid" their horns where you could barely see them. A glimpse of a tine here and there...Raise that sucker up so I can get a better look next time


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

They could atleast wrap the heads in a trash bag, but by all means show the horns! I love driving home from the ranch on 59 and being able to see what others have killed by seeing horns sticking out. Show em off boys!!! Not much different than posting on 2cool.....


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

either way, antis and the like hate what we do, they don't care the way it's presented, they just hate the fact that we kill animals, plain and simple....so no matter how much you "respect" the animal, we still kill it and show it off in some manner, whether it's pics on the net, mounts on the wall or the back of the truck.

same as some fish pics i've seen with all the catch laid out all over the deck or bow of the boat or all across the kayak.

to each his own.

united we stand, seperated we fall.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

The folks who disagree with this aren't being "PC" or "catering to the PETA crowd", they just think it's in bad taste...which it is.
Like the OP already said, "act like you've done it before".


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

how is that bad taste?


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

While I dont really see anything WRONG with this picture, I for one would never do this because to me it is showing off. 

I also agree that those peeta lovers are not going to like it and for that it makes me laugh.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> The folks who disagree with this aren't being "PC" or "catering to the PETA crowd", they just think it's in bad taste...which it is.
> Like the OP already said, "act like you've done it before".


hmmm..."taste" is an individual thing isn't it??

like I said, I wouldn't do it because I know my luck - I'd hit a bump in the road, all three heads would fall out - and before I could retrieve 'em the game warden would show up - cite me for killing deer and decapitating them and confiscate the bodies.

and then - after that - I''d probably get stopped by a DPS trooper and cited for littering the highway by dumping deer heads outta my truck - which would get me another ticket, another fine.

which of course, would result in getting stopped by another game warden for possessing deer heads with no bodies.

yup - that'd be my luck.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

maybe that truck is a father with 3 kids in it and all 3 kids shot them and want to look out the back window at them the whole ride home? 


LOL RogerB... that would be bad taste luck


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

kenforu said:


> There was a guy on I-10 with two bucks laying in the trailer gutted with Ice bags stuck inside of them. And they wonder why the meat doesn't taste all that good. Some people just have to show their kill, I guess.


Yep saw that fool and another one with a deer in the truck bed with ice in the cavity. It was 72 degrees on my rear view!!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

The ice in the cavity deal is no good and a risky move but I will say it again.....Show off them horns!!
The first decent buck that I killed when I was a kid was strapped to the 4 wheeler rack by my buddies Dad and rode home from Pearsall like that, we had people waving and smiling at us the whole way home because they could see that 2 kids had taken 140 class deer and were **** proud of it!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with being proud of your deer ... laying the beheaded remains across the top of a ice chest or tailgate is arrogance and disrespectful to the animal.

I guarantee that while most of us want to see racks in the backs of trucks on the way home ... this isn't the best chosen method of display. It's ignorant ...



idletime said:


> ... The guy was obviously proud of the deer he/they shot. What is so wrong with that? ... Why even kill a buck if you do not plan on displaying the horns at some point? ...


----------



## electrichicken (Aug 29, 2009)

*REALLY?!?!?*

Why in the world does anyone care?!? I mean seriously you take the time to criticize someone about them hauling their bucks homethe way they choose to do so! Honestly I do not care if they strap them onto their backs and ride a motorcycle home! LOL They already did the right thing by making evidently a good shot and recovering their kill. Why bash someone that is doing their own thing, no one ever agrees 100% on everything! It sounds to me like someone came home with an empty cooler and got jealous! Is that not the same as posting pics of deer that were shot from the same hunt?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LMAO.. arrogance? and ignorant? you gotta be chittin' me? LMMFAO


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

If that was wrong then I imagine you don't believe in taxidermy either.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Like this "Guy"! Ha!! SO WHAT................I like to see the deer! They ain't in cellophane! Jeasuss!

With the loads I take back to town everyone gonna get an EYE FULL--most with a thumbs up and a He!! Yea!

Or just stay in the closet and hide.................It is HUNTING and there will be BLOOD!!!! If I have anything to do with it! Ainn't no Bags Big enough anyway! 

I am proud to be a REAL HUNTER!---Do you cover your SHOULDER MOUNTS?! Prolly so................................................go easy on the red guys! Ha!

swamp .02 give or take!:cheers::texasflag:doowapsta:cop::spineyes:


----------



## electrichicken (Aug 29, 2009)

Really! But it was not disrespectful to blast a hole in him while he was just enjoying the wonderful day thinking about if he wanted to eat some clover or the nice corn in your feeder! Give me a break! LMAO



Spec-Rig.006 said:


> There's nothing wrong with being proud of your deer ... laying the beheaded remains across the top of a ice chest or tailgate is arrogance and disrespectful to the animal.
> 
> I guarantee that while most of us want to see racks in the backs of trucks on the way home ... this isn't the best chosen method of display. It's ignorant ...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Swampus said:


> Like this "Guy"! Ha!! SO WHAT................I like to see the deer! They ain't in cellophane! Jeasuss!
> 
> swamp .02 give or take!:cheers::texasflag:doowapsta:cop::spineyes:


oh.....nice spread!!!! :cheers:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> There's nothing wrong with being proud of your deer ... laying the beheaded remains across the top of a ice chest or tailgate is arrogance and disrespectful to the animal.
> 
> I guarantee that while most of us want to see racks in the backs of trucks on the way home ... this isn't the best chosen method of display. It's ignorant ...


but mounting it over the couch in the "Game Room" is not?

I think the guy/guys are proud. Good kill whoever you are! This thread is greatness! I think its going to get very interesting!:cheers:


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

kenforu said:


> There was a guy on I-10 with two bucks laying in the trailer gutted with Ice bags stuck inside of them. And they wonder why the meat doesn't taste all that good. Some people just have to show their kill, I guess.


We were next to that guy for many miles yesterday... Or another guy doing the same...


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

To me it's not a big deal. I did see a doe one time hanging from a makeshift winch on the back of a toyota pickup going down 45. It was hot outside. That was kind of bizarre!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Of course not, replicating the animal's normal state for as long as it will keep is a far cry different than hacking the head off and leaving the blood and the dried out eyes covered in fly eggs for the world to see. Do you mount your animals with the skin crudely hack off at the neck displaying the blood and spinal matter?!

Like the rest ... I am entitled to believe what I want ... so I'll leave my insults off the post and reply to the poster ... and quote/answer questions and thoughts as they arise. Got better things to do than argue with you brother ... I think it's ignorant ... you think it's sexy. So what ...

By that same token ... I like thin women ... you might like 'em big ... who cares ... ? We both do it in our own way. To each his own. If you want to lay an bunch of rotten **** on your tailgate ... have at it.

My ice chest was quite full last weekend, thank you EC ...

Thank you ... **insert curtsey here*** ... peace out T ...*



24Buds said:


> ... but mounting it over the couch in the "Game Room" is not? ...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I'm wondering if you are seeing the same picture in the 1st post that I am... fly eggs? spinal matter? hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## playin thru (Jul 6, 2009)

Bottom line is some people just dont get it and never will. Its gotta be just bad breeding. I have known better since I was a little kid and will never drive down the road with a bloody head on my toolbox to scare little kids and women, nor will I ever be so lazy that I cant skin and quarter my own deer either. I enjoy seeing antlers sticking up to give the other hunters a peak going down the road but a bloody head and tongue hanging out is just disrespectful. He should have hid those little racks anyway.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

playin thru said:


> Bottom line is some people just dont get it and never will. Its gotta be just bad breeding.


"bad breeding"?? somehow conjures up "dueling banjos" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Dont show off your kills......
Just keep 5.....
Ban croaker......
Ban fishing guides.....
My boat is faster.....
My boat is shallower.....

I love 2cool!!!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

My deer in this picture was frozen this way for the picture. I was thinking about puttin it in the back of my truck like that, with a rope around it's neck and drive home... I bet I'd get some looks!!! :doowapsta


----------



## outdooroddities (Dec 11, 2009)

I saw this a couple of years ago on I35 headed to Austin. I'm just sayin...

(Note medallion on hatch lid)


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

why are people afraid of what the PETA freaks might think or say???????

Be proud of who U are. NOT scared or ashamed..  :headknock


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

We're in Texas, not California. My barber even deer hunts. There's absolutely nothing wrong with showing off your deer. People work hard, spend tons of money and I'm sure are very proud of the deer they kill. Why should it matter if someone sees it that doesn't hunt and doesn't get it? I don't like seeing fat chicks on the beach wearing bikinis but it happens all too often. If you don't like it just ignore it. That guy is obviously not ashamed and very proud to be a hunter, that's something we all should be.


----------



## electrichicken (Aug 29, 2009)

How did this go from transportation to bad up bringing or genetics?!?! LOL That is the stupidist excuse I have ever heard! This is a free country and this is a herritage that has been passed down from times when you had to hunt to eat! It use to be a sign of wealth and honor to posess a carcus on the way home and they would hang the dried and salted meat up and save it for when company would come to dine on. Oh wait a minute that is when we still had moral values not soft feelings! haha Bye the way i am pretty sure he quartered his deer up as well!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i guess i "don't get it" cuz i don't see anything wrong with the heads pokin' up like that.


----------



## bmcnallen (Oct 19, 2010)

I grew up understanding that is not being a respectful hunter. Same goes for tongue pictures. Cover'em up.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I like racks. Big and small. I also like antlers. I don't have a mount, but I would guess people mount deer in the natural state for the same reason this guy did what he did. Show them off a little. Its all good with me. Respectful of the animal....well not punching a hole in it with 180 grains of hot lead would also be respectful. I'll remember to not put a rack for anyone to see is the way to go. Look I get it. Its not exactly the best way to transport it, but I am sure if I passed this guy my kids would ask me to drive along side to see the deer. PETA and the like don't need to like it. I don't either. The guy in question was just showing off what he "harvested" Call it what you want.

By the way, got pics of what was in your cooler? I'll eat it if you want to keep some room in the freezer. Its all good. I didn't ask the question if its different than mounting it in your house to stir you up. 

Its all good.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

electrichicken said:


> How did this go from transportation to bad up bringing or genetics?!?! LOL





bmcnallen said:


> I grew up understanding that is not being a respectful hunter. Same goes for tongue pictures. Cover'em up.


it's upbringing.. not genetics.. LOL

why is it not respectful? and why is it bad taste, I ask again? Reasons?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Told ya!!!!!:doowapsta



Rack Ranch said:


> This one should get interesting...


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok, so wrap it in a trash bag.....I'm smart enough to know that there's a deer head under the plastic and I think most other people driving down the road know this too. I love seeing kills going down the road and I know that the horns (antlers) grow on top of the head.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

RogerB said:


> "bad breeding"?? somehow conjures up "dueling banjos" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Exactly. So does that picture. And before you start I've killed more **** than you have seen walk/run/fly by.

The people who don't have a problem with this are the same people who wear their "Happiness is a warm gut pile" T shirt to church.

There is a time and a place to show off dead animal parts, if you feel the need to show off. Not everyone wants to see them, and that doesn't have anything to do with "PETA Types".

If you want to have them mounted and hang them on the wall of your home, I think that's fine. No one has to go into your home. Riding down a public roadway is another issue.

It's the "screw you if you don't like it" generation. Nevermind it's an upsetting image to some nice, decent people, including children. 
"Well, screw'em. They shouldn't be such pansies." 
O.K., fine, tough guy. 
You are just demonstrating to those people that hunters are crude, low functioning, dipsheets who lack breeding or upbringing, or both. And are probably a little dangerous and need to be restrained.

Ever notice what's happening on National Wildlife Refuges, National Parks, etc.? Hunters are losing out. They're losing out because a sizeable (not "tiny") percentage act like slobs and don't care who they offend/insult, cause by Gad they gots their "rats" and anybody don't like it can kiss their butt. The rangers, the wardens, the administrators, and the so called non consumptive users (birders, photographers, hikers) and even FISHERMEN are tired of it. And hunters are losing access because the people who maintain the properties, and those who share the outdoors with us, are tired of it. And you're going to lose what little we have left before long.

But these guys don't care. They live in Texas and can afford a deer lease (or Daddy can).

I grant people in Texas are less likely to be offended or put off because of a strong hunting culture, but hunters are still a small minority of voters.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> Told ya!!!!!:doowapsta


It's a shame... I'm pretty sure the guy that killed all three of those  did it on a NO fence ranch in East Texas without any feed, pure tracking and stalking skills, with a 1700's recurve bow and flint arrowhead dipped in peyote, wearing buckskin chaps and moccasins.. and he gets reamed for showing them off. Crazy.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Infamous ... sanitation, ethics, and morals have been cited ... please see Roger's posts ...

Walker ... Good call ... !

24Buds ... try again ... quote/insulting retort retarded by formatting ... !


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

OMG levelwind.. displaying a kill is now the leading indicator of a "could care less" culture that doesn't care what anyone thinks from children to landowners to game wardens to federal agents? and the reason hunting access is in decline? LMMFAO


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> it's upbringing.. not genetics.. LOL
> 
> why is it not respectful? and why is it bad taste, I ask again? Reasons?


Don't ask, you just won't understand.

LOL


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

LOL! Good Lord.

There is no PC in hunting or fishing peeps...

TH


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta lmao...


InfamousJ said:


> OMG levelwind.. displaying a kill is now the leading indicator of a "could care less" culture that doesn't care what anyone thinks from children to landowners to game wardens to federal agents? and the reason hunting access is in decline? LMMFAO


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I love seeing racks on the way home from the lease or driving. Good entertainment gawking at bucks. Plus the last time I checked, this was a free country and if anything is bad taste while driving it's seeing a "Yes We Can" sticker.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> O.K., fine, tough guy.
> You are just demonstrating to those people that hunters are crude, low functioning, dipsheets who lack breeding or upbringing, or both. And are probably a little dangerous and need to be restrained.


easy boy - I've been around as long as you and longer. It wasn't that many years ago this picture would be the norm in every hunting truck in Texas - and again - to equate this to "bad breeding" - is stupid. 
read what what I said earlier - I wouldn't do this for any number of reasons - but that doesn't make it against the law or wrong just because some of you think otherwise. Unpleasant to look at? sure? upsetting to some? of course, but then again so is the thought of hunting itself - there are many folks who would consider hunting and fishing "bad breeding"


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Its like this J... Its about having respect for non hunters or people who don't like the blood and gore being displayed... For instance, your not a queer. But what if you and your deer hunting buddies were eating chicken fried steak in a cafe in Bandera. Your looking out the window and here come two men holding hands. Well, there is a bench outside the window where you and you buds are sitting. the two queers sit down on the bench and start to hug. This would be the horns in the trash bag. Now lets say they start french kissing and licking each others ear lobe right thru the glass while your eating. This would be that picture the op posted...Walker



InfamousJ said:


> it's upbringing.. not genetics.. LOL
> 
> *why is it not respectful? and why is it bad taste, I ask again? Reasons?*


----------



## Mexhunter (Mar 14, 2009)

Guys, Guys, he had to put them up there, if he had put them down in the bed you would not see them........ LET THEM GROW UP!!! and all of them are at the tax shop getting mounted


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ok.. that's just sick... LMAO


----------



## electrichicken (Aug 29, 2009)

Thats hilarious! So now it has progressed to a "Generation"! BWAHAHAAHAAA
Come on peoples actions in the parks and the undesirable practices they preform in the parks may be one thing but in general it has to do with a lack of knowledge! You get a lot of folks with no knowledge of hunting or outdoor experience and they go get an academy special and tramp out into the woods to go shoot something! Thats the ignorance factor! And the comment "And before you start I've killed more **** than you have seen walk/run/fly by" is more atrocious to me cause where i grew up we do not go around bragging about that! lol We go home and feed our families with our game. Its a way of life, not a decision for a city folk to squander about so we can have more rules to the sport. I guess next you are going to say we should you "X" size ziplock baggies to store the meat in as well?? LOL


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mexhunter said:


> ... LET THEM GROW UP!!! ...


I so wanted to say that ...

To the queer post ... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... ! ZING ...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

electrichicken said:


> Thats hilarious! So now it has progressed to a "Generation"! BWAHAHAAHAAA
> Come on peoples actions in the parks and the undesirable practices they preform in the parks may be one thing but in general it has to do with a lack of knowledge! You get a lot of folks with no knowledge of hunting or outdoor experience and they go get an academy special and tramp out into the woods to go shoot something! Thats the ignorance factor! And the comment "And before you start I've killed more **** than you have seen walk/run/fly by" is more atrocious to me cause where i grew up we do not go around bragging about that! lol We go home and feed our families with our game. Its a way of life, not a decision for a city folk to squander about so we can have more rules to the sport. I guess next you are going to say we should you "X" size ziplock baggies to store the meat in as well?? LOL


don't forget... we're also comparing deer head showing to gay ****


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i would politely join them by licking the window, but that's just me. :doowapsta



Rack Ranch said:


> Its like this J... Its about having respect for non hunters or people who don't like the blood and gore being displayed... For instance, your not a queer. But what if you and your deer hunting buddies were eating chicken fried steak in a cafe in Bandera. Your looking out the window and here come two men holding hands. Well, there is a bench outside the window where you and you buds are sitting. the two queers sit down on the bench and start to hug. This would be the horns in the trash bag. Now lets say they start french kissing and licking each others ear lobe right thru the glass while your eating. This would be that picture the op posted...Walker


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> Its like this J... Its about having respect for non hunters or people who don't like the blood and gore being displayed... For instance, your not a queer. But what if you and your deer hunting buddies were eating chicken fried steak in a cafe in Bandera. Your looking out the window and here come two men holding hands. Well, there is a bench outside the window where you and you buds are sitting. the two queers sit down on the bench and start to hug. This would be the horns in the trash bag. Now lets say they start french kissing and licking each others ear lobe right thru the glass while your eating. This would be that picture the op posted...Walker


I'd smack this with some green buk says I gotta pass some around first.


----------



## electrichicken (Aug 29, 2009)

LOL Yea i guess it turned into "The Broke Back Sendero"! LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Mexhunter said:


> Guys, Guys, he had to put them up there, if he had put them down in the bed you would not see them........ LET THEM GROW UP!!! and all of them are at the tax shop getting mounted


let them grow is fine, but some people don't have that luxury like others do.

just saying...we use to be that way till all the neighbors joined the co-op, but not all neighbors are that friendly in TX. :brew:


----------



## candk324 (Feb 8, 2010)

The real issue isn't the heads on the coolers or in the trucks. The real issue is all the **** text acronyms being used by all of these grown *** men. OMG....LOL.....LMAO...If I didn't know any better I would think this thread was a group of teenage girls arguing over who bought their shoes first.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

electrichicken said:


> LOL Yea i guess it turned into "The Broke Back Sendero"! LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How many gay dudes are walking down the street holding hands in Bandera? or Freer? or Cotulla?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> Its like this J... Its about having respect for non hunters or people who don't like the blood and gore being displayed... For instance, your not a queer. But what if you and your deer hunting buddies were eating chicken fried steak in a cafe in Bandera. Your looking out the window and here come two men holding hands. Well, there is a bench outside the window where you and you buds are sitting. the two queers sit down on the bench and start to hug. This would be the horns in the trash bag. Now lets say they start french kissing and licking each others ear lobe right thru the glass while your eating. This would be that picture the op posted...Walker


 BWAhahahahahahaha!!!! ROTFLMAO!!!!! How do you know he is not queer or at least Bi?


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

This thread was just to long to read it all


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

If the TV networks can show gay men on multiple television series, then why the hell can't a hunter show his kill in the back of his truck going down the highway. I guarentee you there are more people seeing the 2 gays guys on TV than the dead deer.
You guys who are arguing this is gross and discusting probably need to find a different website to hangout on. Cause if you didn't know it, this is afishing and hunting website... buncha little pansies!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> BWAhahahahahahaha!!!! ROTFLMAO!!!!! How do you know he is not queer or at least Bi?


because I don't count my greenie points, ***! :rotfl:


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

electrichicken said:


> Is that not the same as posting pics of deer that were shot from the same hunt?


No, because posting pics on a hunting and fishing message board is different than cruising down an interstate displaying deer heads for everyone to see.
When I see a rack sticking out of the bed of a truck, I do my best to see as much of the animal as possible. I get excited for that person. People who don't wanna see it though, don't have to. 
We're all outdoorsmen here, we can handle and appreciate seeing a good kill. Not everyone does though and that should be respected. 
As someone already said - if you don't get it, you never will.

Hey look, a new topic to argue about.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

yeah.. it'd have been better if they were massive whitetails with the heads hidden down in the bed inside trashbags and deer queer stickers all over the back window showing how much of a texas trophy hunter they are.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> yeah.. it'd have been better if they were massive whitetails with the heads hidden down in the bed inside trashbags and deer queer stickers all over the back window showing how much of a texas trophy hunter they are.


You are my biggest fan.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

RogerB said:


> easy boy - I've been around as long as you and longer. It wasn't that many years ago this picture would be the norm in every hunting truck in Texas - and again - to equate this to "bad breeding" - is stupid.
> read what what I said earlier - I wouldn't do this for any number of reasons - but that doesn't make it against the law or wrong just because some of you think otherwise. Unpleasant to look at? sure? upsetting to some? of course, but then again so is the thought of hunting itself - there are many folks who would consider hunting and fishing "bad breeding"


Age isn't the issue. My point is that I've spent a lot of time in the outdoors, killing, guiding, skinning, cleaning fish, etc. over the past 55 years.

If this picture would have been the "norm" - I doubt that. Dead deer, birds, etc. in the bed of the truck? Sure. Decapitated heads prominently displayes where they can't be missed? I don't think so. Of course it isn't against the law. But in your words
" Unpleasant to look at? sure? upsetting to some? of course,"
So why do it? Just didn't think about it? I can buy that.

But I doubt that was it. The heads were probably placed there, on purpose, to make a statement. To offend people or shock people. Or to show off some substandard deer. There's also no law against (obviously) vile, offensive language printed on clothing. Or playing filthy rap music on high volume in the church parking lot, either.

To deliberately offend/shock/disgust people for no good reason is becoming normal. Rack's **** analogy is accurate. Done deliberately with no reason other to shock and disgust people.

My neighbor used to skin and gut deer and hogs in the tree in front of his house. Well, not IN the tree, but he hung the animals from the tree. In our neighborhood - no problem. No one there cared, most of us, myself included would usually wander over and help him out with it. But he wouldn't have loaded the body parts on the roof of his truck and paraded it through town.

As far as refuge managers and parks people being tired of hunters, it is true, and as much as I wish it were igorance too many guys who know better are guilty of it. Leaving their trash in the marsh, rallying birds, shooting non game birds, wanton waste.

Decency and respect for other people aside, we need to understand political realities, even in Texas. We don't need to be shooting the finger at people who are neither pro nor anti hunting. Beyond being low class, it's just stupid if we want our tradition and our sport to continue.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Ain't going down on Brokeback Mountain... Sing it Willie!!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> Age isn't the issue. My point is that I've spent a lot of time in the outdoors, killing, guiding, skinning, cleaning fish, etc. over the past 55 years.


and that's great - but it doesn't make you an expert . Just like you I've been at this for more than 55 years and all that and $1.50 will get you a free cup of coffee.
the rest of your points below are just that - your opinion and your belief in what is right and what is wrong. I agree with your comments that it's wrong to display the heads in the manner they were displayed, but I don't equate the hunters to everything everyone else wants to equate them to.

perhaps - just perhaps they were not taught differently - but equating them to ****'s, morons, bad breeds, good grief - that's just ignorance personified.



levelwind said:


> If this picture would have been the "norm" - I doubt that.
> Dead deer, birds, etc. in the bed of the truck? Sure. Decapitated heads prominently displayes where they can't be missed? I don't think so. Of course it isn't against the law. But in your words
> " Unpleasant to look at? sure? upsetting to some? of course,"
> So why do it? Just didn't think about it? I can buy that.
> ...


and you don't see the double standard here?? a deer hanging from a tree with it's guts being ripped out in a neighborhood is not offensive but a deer head in a truck is??



levelwind said:


> As far as refuge managers and parks people being tired of hunters, it is true, and as much as I wish it were igorance too many guys who know better are guilty of it. Leaving their trash in the marsh, rallying birds, shooting non game birds, wanton waste.


no disagreement here - I sometimes think every hunter (regardless of age) needs to take a hunters education course - will it make some of this stop? dunno, hasn't been tried yet (and yes - I have my hunters education card - took it with my grandson to show him how important hunting is and how to approach it the right way).


----------

